# vaikkapa



## Gavril

Olen nähnyt teidän (ja toisten) käyttävän _vaikkapa_-sanaa -- onko sana yleensä _vaikka_-sanan syononyymi, vai tarkoittaako useimmiten "esimerkiksi" tai jotakin muuta?

kp


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Ilman kontekstia tyydyn toteamaan, että "esimerkiksi" on ainakin yksi vaikkapa-sanan merkityksistä. Tosin jo pelkkä _vaikka_ riittää usein: _Sinun pitäisi matkustaa lomalle johonkin lämpimään maahan, vaikka[pa] Kreikkaan.

_GOM


----------



## Gavril

Sopiiko _vaikka(pa)_ näihin esimerkkiin _esimerkiksi_-sanan synonyymiksi?


_Meri voi olla eri värejä, vaikkapa_ _vihreätä tai__  sinistä._

_Olen kahvinrakastaja -- juon sitä __vaikkapa __yönä ja päivänä.

Eivät kaikki maat osallistuneet sotaan -- Sveitsi vaikkapa julisti itsensä puolueettomaksi.

Paljonko tiedät keihäänheitosta? Oletko kuullut vaikkapa Tero Pitkämäestä?_


Jos kyllä sopii, voisiko poistaa _-pa_-liitteen muuttamatta merkitystä?

Kiitos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Pahoittelen, että en ole koskaan opettanut suomea kenellekään, ja siitä syystä vastaukseni jäi näemmä puutteelliseksi. Saattaisin käyttää vaikka-sanaa ainoastaan viimeisessä virkkeessäsi, jossa Tero Pitkämäki mainitaan esimerkkinä keihäänheittäjästä. Vaikka-sanan käyttö tuntuu luontevalta, kun jotakin tarjotaan tai ehdotetaan, kuten edellisessä esimerkkivirkkeessäni: _Sinun pitäisi matkustaa lomalle johonkin lämpimään maahan, vaikkapa Kreikkaan._ Tässä Kreikka mainitaan esimerkkinä lämpimästä maasta, ja keskustelukumppania kehotetaan matkustamaan esimerkiksi sinne.

Muita kommentteja virkkeistäsi:
"_Meri voi olla eri värejä, vaikkapa_ _vihreätä tai__   sinistä."
_Epäluontevaa suomea_. _Mieluummin: _Meren väri voi vaihdella. Se voi olla esimerkiksi sininen tai vihreä.

"__Olen kahvinrakastaja -- juon sitä __vaikkapa __yönä ja  päivänä."
Olen kahvin ystävä ja juon sitä päivin öin / yöllä ja päivällä.
_Tässä yhteydessä esimerkiksi-sanan käyttö tuntuisi oudolta, sillä jos esimerkkeinä mainitaan päivä ja yö, ei vuorokaudesta jääkään mitään muuta jäljelle.

"_Eivät kaikki maat osallistuneet sotaan -- Sveitsi vaikkapa julisti  itsensä puolueettomaksi."
_Tämä on paras virkkeesi Pitkämäki-virkkeen ohella! _Vaikkapa_ täytyy vaihtaa, ja suomessa on yksi verbi, joka tarkoittaa "julisti itsensä", joka tosin ei ole kieliopillisesti väärin. Uskoisin kuitenkin, että kielipoliisit eivät sitä suosittele.
_Eivät kaikki maat osallistuneet sotaan; esimerkiksi Sveitsi julistautui puolueettomaksi._

GOM


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Vaikka-sanan käyttö tuntuu luontevalta, kun jotakin tarjotaan tai ehdotetaan, kuten edellisessä esimerkkivirkkeessäni: _Sinun pitäisi matkustaa lomalle johonkin lämpimään maahan, vaikkapa Kreikkaan._ Tässä Kreikka mainitaan esimerkkinä lämpimästä maasta, ja keskustelukumppania kehotetaan matkustamaan esimerkiksi sinne.



Tämä selkeyttää _vaikka(pa)-_sanan sopivuuden _esimerkiksi-_synonyymiski. Kiitos.



> _"__Olen kahvinrakastaja -- juon sitä __vaikkapa __yönä ja  päivänä."
> Olen kahvin ystävä ja juon sitä päivin öin / yöllä ja päivällä.
> _Tässä yhteydessä esimerkiksi-sanan käyttö tuntuisi oudolta, sillä jos esimerkkeinä mainitaan päivä ja yö, ei vuorokaudesta jääkään mitään muuta jäljelle.


Tarkoitin jotakin erilaista: se että juon kahvia päivin öin, on esimerkki siitä, kuinka hyvin rakastan kahvia. Miten voisin ilmaista tämän merkityksen?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> Tarkoitin jotakin erilaista: se että juon kahvia päivin öin, on esimerkki siitä, kuinka hyvin rakastan kahvia. Miten voisin ilmaista tämän merkityksen?


..._ kuinka/miten *paljon* rakastan kahvia._

Suomalainen yleensä vain *pitää* kahvista, mutta saahan sitä tietysti rakastaakin! Ymmärsin tarkoituksesi mielestäni aivan oikein heti ensimmäisellä yrityksellä. Kun suomalainen pitää jostakin juomasta tai ruoasta paljon ja juo tai syö sitä mielellään ja usein, suomen kielessä käytetään sanaa "ystävä": _Hän on kalan ystävä, hän syö sitä viisi kertaa viikossa._ Niinpä henkilö, joka juo kahvia usein, on vastaavasti kahvin ystävä.

GOM


----------

